# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  How to convert skew trap toilet to P or S trap?

## homersyd

Hi all, 
I'm a noob to this forum as well as in renovations. I'm trying to reno a bathroom that has a skew trap toilet (left hand side). And I found out from talking to places like Reece etc that I only have a couple of choices of new toilets and they are UGLY!  
What I want to do is to replace it with a newer stylish toilet but wonder if I can somehow get a "converter" so the standard P/S trap toilets will work with the existing waste pipe that sits on the left hand side of the toilet... 
Any help would be greatly appreciated  :Biggrin:

----------


## Overkill

I ran into the same problem - you are pretty much out of luck with standard parts! With a regular P trap, you can use a regular pan collar with a 90 deg. elbow right behind it to 'convert' it to what you need, but this spaces the toilet out from the wall. I designed in a 1.2m high hob wall to hide the plumbing and also used it to contain an in-wall cistern. It hasn't been built yet but looks pretty good in the drawings.

----------


## homersyd

> I ran into the same problem - you are pretty much out of luck with standard parts! With a regular P trap, you can use a regular pan collar with a 90 deg. elbow right behind it to 'convert' it to what you need, but this spaces the toilet out from the wall. I designed in a 1.2m high hob wall to hide the plumbing and also used it to contain an in-wall cistern. It hasn't been built yet but looks pretty good in the drawings.

  Thanks overkill, would you mind sending me the drawings so I can see what it looks like? since I dont know anything about plumbing, ie. I dont even know what hob wall means...  :Doh: 
Also how far would your P trap toilet be pushed out by?

----------


## Overkill

Hi, 
I will knock up a quick drawing; basically the hob (stupid name, I also had to look it up!) is a stepped out section of wall that forms a ledge. In this particular case, you'd have the pan against the hob wall, a short length of 100mm pipe into the hob, an elbow and then enough 100mm pipe to reach where ever the original waste went to. The minimum hieght for the hob is the hight of the toilet cistern; I'm making mine 1200 high for an in-wall model. The depth (amount of step out from the original wall has to be enough for the 100 waste pipe + the wood framing; about 150mm. I can't really take any credit, my designer came up with the idea to get around a problem much like yours.

----------


## Overkill

Hi, here is that drawing - better late than never  :Smilie:  
I hope this  explains everything; while doing the research I found that the elbow  adds about 190mm of depth to the waste plumbing, so if you use a  standard pan, the hob wall would need to be around 200 mm deep to  completely hide the elbow - not good if you have a small bathroom! If  you use a back to wall pan, you can make the hob thinner as the toilet  will hide the part of the elbow that comes thru the wall. I think the  minimum hob thickness is about 150 mm (100 pipe + notched or sideways stud).

----------

